# Gladiator Cemetary



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 8, 2010)

So what happened to all the deceased gladiators after the fight? Well, now we know...

Roman gladiator cemetery found in England - CNN.com


----------



## fruit (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing .......


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool ^__^


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2010)

Very interesting, DA


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw the documentary mentioned in the article and it really was very good and quite enlightening.


----------

